# PhoenixVPS to leave Phoenix, ColoCrossing in their future.



## drmike (Feb 14, 2014)

This is taken in part from a thread on LET...  MarcM and his brother PeteW seem to have had their fill / are having issues out in Phoenix.

kvmShell, one of their brands appears to not be accepting orders and has been for multiple days.   Appears to be payment issues occurring also....

Link: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/10039/phoenix-vps-suspend-my-vps-payment-problem/p3



> @irm - Yes, we are pulling out of Phoenix. No, the company has not been bought and we intend to expand in more locations soon, however in two years since we've been in Phoenix the service has been about as mediocre as it gets. It never stood out, and our customers have noticed that. Add to that that until very recently they have been behind in offering up-to-date hardware, and in some areas they still are. The network is so-so, they are severely understaffed and their support can leave you hanging for hours. So it was time to move on. Once this is taken care of we will expand in other locations as well. ColoCrossing has been great to work with and @jbiloh is a great guy to work with. I read the forums and I know that some people have an axe to grind with him or his company, however he's been extremely friendly and helpful in aiding us to achieve our goals.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 14, 2014)

> however in two years since we've been in Phoenix the service has been about as mediocre as it gets. It never stood out, and our customers have noticed that.


And moving to CC is their intended fix for having a 'run of the mill' / 'mediocre' service location?

Best of luck to them, but Phoenix was a decently unique location.


----------



## Richard Leik (Feb 14, 2014)

Everything advertised on LEB seems to be CC, but a lot of clients really only care about price, so in some respects that's a smart business decision.


----------



## Jack (Feb 14, 2014)

MannDude said:


> And moving to CC is their intended fix for having a 'run of the mill' / 'mediocre' service location?
> 
> Best of luck to them, but Phoenix was a decently unique location.


CC has Seattle and SJ which is pretty unique.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 14, 2014)

Jack said:


> CC has Seattle and SJ which is pretty unique.


Which they don't stock or rent enough rackspace from the actual DC to offer services from at the same low-cost that they can in Buffalo.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 14, 2014)

Jack said:


> CC has Seattle and SJ which is pretty unique.


SJC isn't cheap. Even if EGI gave them a sweetheart deal, it'll be at least $350/m+ on power alone. I know we were paying $400 - $450/20A which was cost + a few bucks.

I also think SEA is a very limited space for them and is mostly for some enterprise/specific customers and not something they'll go full blown on.

Anyway, Marc said that PhoenixNAP was giving him lackluster gear, but from what was listed for KVMSHELL, it was E5's with 128GB RAM? Honestly, I see them using E3's in Buffalo and such which don't haul balls like a well equipped E5 will. It's possible LE isn't a key market for him at all and his main markets are what pushed the decision.

Francisco


----------



## concerto49 (Feb 14, 2014)

Francisco said:


> SJC isn't cheap. Even if EGI gave them a sweetheart deal, it'll be at least $350/m+ on power alone. I know we were paying $400 - $450/20A which was cost + a few bucks.
> 
> 
> I also think SEA is a very limited space for them and is mostly for some enterprise/specific customers and not something they'll go full blown on.
> ...


Sounds like a "business decision" and cost saving exercise.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Feb 14, 2014)

I haven't fully read everything, which CC DC location is he setting up shop in?


----------



## Francisco (Feb 14, 2014)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> I haven't fully read everything, which CC DC location is he setting up shop in?


Buffalo is where the initial move is to and he's supposedly opening more locations ASAP? No mention of if they're CC locations or not.

Francisco


----------



## Jack (Feb 14, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Buffalo is where the initial move is to and he's supposedly opening more locations ASAP? No mention of if they're CC locations or not.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Wait,Wait,Wait so he is doing a PHX to BUF migration?!


----------



## Francisco (Feb 14, 2014)

Jack said:


> Wait,Wait,Wait so he is doing a PHX to BUF migration?!


I think it's already done. It's at the very least 'already happening'.

I don't think there was a lot of heads up, either. I think there was only < 1 week notice?

Francisco


----------



## Jack (Feb 14, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I think it's already done. It's at the very least 'already happening'.
> 
> 
> I don't think there was a lot of heads up, either. I think there was only < 1 week notice?
> ...


----------



## drmike (Feb 14, 2014)

Well for what's it's worth, PhoenixVPS has had IPs in Buffalo since at least last year...  Kbeezie's own site is hosted out of BUF on a CC IP SWIP to PhoenixVPS.

There are 4 IP blocks at CC SWIPd to PhoenixVPS, since mid 2013:

/20 = http://bgp.he.net/ip/192.3.13.0#_ipinfo  = nothing in there
/20 = http://bgp.he.net/ip/192.3.9.224 = nothing in there
/20 = http://bgp.he.net/ip/23.94.17.128#_ipinfo = nothing in there
/21 = http://bgp.he.net/ip/172.245.24.136#_dns = nothing in there

Oddly, Xfuse Solutions has a test IP with CC IP and SWIP to PhoenixVPS, so before someone else trips on it, it's out there... Unsure what the arrangement between those companies is...


----------



## Jack (Feb 14, 2014)

2 /25's, a /27 and a /29.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 14, 2014)

And this is another reason why I decline offers for free services to host elements of vpsBoard. Marc seems like a decent guy, but I've been offered free servers for this site. Knowing they're going to Colocrossing now makes me glad I kindly declined such offers.

Anyhow, I'm sure this was a cost-cutting measure. Jon is a real friendly fella when he has something to sell you so I can't hate on Marc for wanting to cut costs. If you want to attract the bottom of the barrel clients who care about price and price only it's hard to compete unless you use an upstream like CC that attracts companies who fish for those clients. Now you're using the same upstream as _many_ others so your margins may be comparable when trying to appeal to such an audience. Though choosing a lowend host nowadays, might as well throw a dart at a board of brands. Same server specs, same network, just different guys/gals/aliases on the billing/support side with a different brand and logo.

Just be sure to pay your bills on time Marc, else you'll be _absorbed_ like others


----------



## Jack (Feb 14, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Just be sure to pay your bills on time Marc, else you'll be _absorbed_ like others


I wouldn't be scared of being absorbed more auto overcharged to your card for a charge that shouldn't even be on your account by Chucky to be told "Should of wore a ski mask, added amount to credit"


----------



## drmike (Feb 14, 2014)

Jack said:


> I wouldn't be scared of being absorbed more auto overcharged to your card for a charge that shouldn't even be on your account by Chucky to be told "Should of wore a ski mask, added amount to credit"


So when CC does that, who refunds you?  The daycare?


----------



## Jack (Feb 14, 2014)

drmike said:


> So when CC does that, who refunds you?  The daycare?


They* WILL NOT *refund you, I asked and was told it was added to my credit for a future invoice what was my issue?


----------



## drmike (Feb 14, 2014)

Jack said:


> They* WILL NOT *refund you, I asked and was told it was added to my credit for a future invoice what was my issue?


Oh yes they will  You just have to cross post on all the industry websites...

I detest companies with billing problems that won't refund.  

It's like one company that sent me an estimated utility bill, so I sent them an estimated payment and they charged with a late fee.   Yeah, they really didn't want to do the dance when I asked for them to STFU and eat it or get beat with it.    So with them they send estimated and they don't get paid, they complain/report/whatever, we go back to ugly snarling and action.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Feb 14, 2014)

drmike said:


> Well for what's it's worth, PhoenixVPS has had IPs in Buffalo since at least last year...  Kbeezie's own site is hosted out of BUF on a CC IP SWIP to PhoenixVPS.
> 
> There are 4 IP blocks at CC SWIPd to PhoenixVPS, since mid 2013:
> 
> ...


Fixed that crap... My bad


----------



## drmike (Feb 14, 2014)

XFS_Duke said:


> Fixed that crap... My bad


What did you fix    ?

Mixed up IPs happen on that network/ASN...  I noted it so others wouldn't and say I was being lax for some reason....


----------



## KuJoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Damn, and our Phoenix node won't be shipping until the end of February.


----------



## fcfc (Feb 14, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I think it's already done. It's at the very least 'already happening'.I don't think there was a lot of heads up, either. I think there was only < 1 week notice?Francisco


Not even. I only found out about the move when I started getting emails from statuscake letting me know my server was down. I never got any sort of migration notice or anything to the gmail email I used to sign up to kvmshell with which wasn't very cool...

Also they haven't replied to an email requesting a refund for an invoice i made an early payment on before my service renewal is due going on ~2 days now and their whmcs is completely offline as in only an empty directory with no whmcs files in it exsists (http://my.kvmshell.com)


----------



## Jack (Feb 14, 2014)

fcfc said:


> Not even. I only found out about the move when I started getting emails from statuscake letting me know my server was down. I never got any sort of migration notice or anything to the gmail email I used to sign up to kvmshell with which wasn't very cool...


Try going to /clientarea.php?action=emails and see if it was sent and you just didn't get it.


----------



## fcfc (Feb 14, 2014)

Jack said:


> Try going to /clientarea.php?action=emails and see if it was sent and you just didn't get it.


their whmcs is completely offline @ http://my.kvmshell.com


----------



## Jack (Feb 14, 2014)

fcfc said:


> their whmcs is completely offline @ http://my.kvmshell.com


I know I was going to give you a direct link but it 404'd so I was like "Am I at the wrong URL here or something"  :blink:


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 15, 2014)

fcfc said:


> Not even. I only found out about the move when I started getting emails from statuscake letting me know my server was down. I never got any sort of migration notice or anything to the gmail email I used to sign up to kvmshell with which wasn't very cool...


What a shady move from them.

That's it there on my ignore list.

Btw: They should rename the company name from PhoenixVPS to BuffaloVPS...


----------



## mikho (Feb 15, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> What a shady move from them.
> 
> 
> That's it there on my ignore list.
> ...


But, but, but...... BuffaloVPS is a CVPS company.


----------



## QuatroVPS (Feb 15, 2014)

We have Phoenix servers if thats your issues


----------



## fcfc (Feb 15, 2014)

QuatroVPS said:


> We have Phoenix servers if thats your issues


Saw your offers but it seems you aren't taking PayPal and I'd rather not do any other payment methods.


----------



## fcfc (Feb 17, 2014)

Jack said:


> Try going to /clientarea.php?action=emails and see if it was sent and you just didn't get it.


Just got around to checking the client area for those who were curious and it seems I was never sent a migration notice or anything



And on page two it's only two welcome emails from when I signed up.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 17, 2014)

mikho said:


> But, but, but...... BuffaloVPS is a CVPS company.


*shock* must be the part of the party at WeMigrateToBuffalo.com


----------



## concerto49 (Feb 17, 2014)

mikho said:


> But, but, but...... BuffaloVPS is a CVPS company.


You're starting to get the idea now


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 17, 2014)

mikho said:


> But, but, but...... BuffaloVPS is a CVPS company.



C = сатана (Russian word for Satan)


V = velns (Latvian word for devil)


P = paholainen (Finnish word for devil)


S = shetani (Swahili word for satan)


Well, there you have it, a clear link between CVPS/ColoCrossing and Satan.  Time to call in an exorcist 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOtIoBAxDUw


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Feb 18, 2014)

We have PHX and price match, (+10%) now, if anyone effected and need services up in that region.


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 18, 2014)

PhoenixVPS becomes PerfectHosting.guru?

https://portal.perfecthosting.guru/index.php


----------



## FLDataTeK (Feb 18, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Btw: They should rename the company name from PhoenixVPS to BuffaloVPS...



Wow took alot longer in this thread for someone to say that.


----------



## fcfc (Feb 19, 2014)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> We have PHX and price match, (+10%) now, if anyone effected and need services up in that region.


Thanks but no thanks.

I've used your services in the past and they were lackluster at best. Hell, im currently being emailed invoices by your company for a service I was hours late to cancel (for anyone wondering, it was shared hosting paid annually which I didn't really use and basically forgot about a few months down the road) with what appears to be zero reasoning or understanding from you guys so far.

Anyway, if you want to get into resolving my "issue" (if you can even call it that really), feel free to check out my ticket (#759591) when you get a chance


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Feb 19, 2014)

fcfc said:


> Thanks but no thanks.
> 
> I've used your services in the past and they were lackluster at best. Hell, im currently being emailed invoices by your company for a service I was hours late to cancel (for anyone wondering, it was shared hosting paid annually which I didn't really use and basically forgot about a few months down the road) with what appears to be zero reasoning or understanding from you guys so far.
> 
> Anyway, if you want to get into resolving my "issue" (if you can even call it that really), feel free to check out my ticket (#759591) when you get a chance


I am sorry you feel the service was lackluster, I took a deeper look and do not see any tickets regarding service issues.

Theres a feedback link in the bottom of tickets which allows a anonymous feedback response if you have anything further which we may need to improve on to better serve our customers.

And yes to be clear this is regarding a hosting account and not a VM.

I appears that all of the contact details for this account were changed to 'n/a' prior to opening the ticket after responding here. It is somewhat difficult to work with the account belonging to 'n/a n/a'

This is what happened.

The service renewed and the cancellation request was made after the renewal. The option for "end of billing period" was selected instead of 'immediate'. This means that at the end of the billing period which was currently until the end of 2014.

We seldom check cancellation requests as it is automated, we have a utility that scrapes any details of the cancellation that a user inputs such as 'service was great, no longer need' and puts that in a report elsewhere. This means that cancelations are completely automated and handled and your direction.

The service was delivered after your cancellation request until it was removed due to the prior invoice. As the service was delivered generally we ask that you pay the invoice however I am unable to respond to your ticket today as it also appears that the email on file has been changed to (email).[email protected]

edit* I am actually going to close the ticket opened today since it will just go to the changed email, if you wish for me to help you resolve this please let me know.


----------



## fcfc (Feb 19, 2014)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> I am sorry you feel the service was lackluster, I took a deeper look and do not see any tickets regarding service issues.
> 
> Theres a feedback link in the bottom of tickets which allows a anonymous feedback response if you have anything further which we may need to improve on to better serve our customers.
> 
> ...


If you want to reply to my ticket, it'll get to me and be put in a separate folder which ill check if you're actually wanting to discuss this further (which judging from when this has happened before on WHT to other customers will just be a waste of time for the both of us) but hey, maybe you'll surprise me.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Feb 19, 2014)

Well I really do not think this is a appropriate thread to be discussing this in, regardless instead of conversing about how to resolve this, it is apparent this was done with no intention on working out a very simple issue. Changing to falsified information, showing your intention to call our correspondence as spam and saying that the service received was lackluster with no information on why.

Linking to a unrelated incident as above just makes me think you have some alternative agenda and just seems overall harsh in general.

I have closed your account with us and I am sorry your experience was less than expected.

edit*

Tangent. The linked thread is a customer who had shown to not be truthful and actually continued to use a service into a new term etc. If you are trying to establish some sort of collusion for us to unnecessarily bill people you are incorrect.

I feel as if you think we did harm or wrong in some way. As mentioned there is our feedback link in tickets that is not tied to a account, should you wish to provide any.


----------



## fcfc (Feb 19, 2014)

If you say so.

You know my email (and yes its it's valid and messages will get to me) if you wish to follow up.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Feb 19, 2014)

fcfc said:


> If you say so.
> 
> You know my email (and yes its it's valid and messages will get to me) if you wish to follow up.


Changing your {email}[email protected] = bouce

The ticket automated response about it being opened:

Final-Recipient: rfc822;***@gmail.com


Action: failed


Status: 5.1.1 (bad destination mailbox address)


Remote-MTA: dns;gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com (74.125.196.27)

Feb, 19, 2014 6:18AM

It seems like you were not really expecting a outcome of anything but just to get some sort of response.

Hopefully your next host meets all of your expectations.


----------



## fcfc (Feb 19, 2014)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> Changing your {email}[email protected] = bouce
> 
> The ticket automated response about it being opened:
> 
> ...


Remove the modifier then.


----------



## Artie (Feb 19, 2014)

Why do you allow clients to abruptly change details w/o contacting you in the first place?


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Feb 19, 2014)

Artie said:


> Why do you allow clients to abruptly change details w/o contacting you in the first place?


I don't see anything wrong with a user changing details. Sometimes addresses and numbers change!

We do have a full log that snapshots any setting change. So yes the ability is there to revert or reference changes. Most of the time when a full profile change occurs we like to reach out and make sure no compromise has occurred etc.

Though its obvious when a user changes every field to "n/a" theirs really no desire to communicate.

Another good reason for the logging is I have seen some instances of users signing up under semi real information to bypass something like a fraud check and then change it after a order to some random useless information.


----------



## Artie (Feb 19, 2014)

Both of the 2 scenarios you stated could be avoided by not allowing them to change it w/o contacting you.


There's also the added benefits that those old exploits don't work since it uses First Name for the SQL injection.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Feb 20, 2014)

Artie said:


> Both of the 2 scenarios you stated could be avoided by not allowing them to change it w/o contacting you.
> 
> There's also the added benefits that those old exploits don't work since it uses First Name for the SQL injection.


I definitely see why this type of option may be used. I know if anyone uses WHMCS there is a config for this exact thing.

Regardless I dont see a reason why we should restrict the freedom to alter personal contact information for all when %1 will abuse it.



> There's also the added benefits that those old exploits don't work since it uses First Name for the SQL injection.


I actually am not sure what this is referring to or what the statement means. What old exploits are being discussed?


----------



## Dylan (Feb 20, 2014)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> Well I really do not think this is a appropriate thread to be discussing this in


Slightly ironic statement considering you hijacked this thread in the first place to advertise.


----------

